# Ask a civilian



## Deuce

I thought turn-about would be fair play for once..

My question is directed at all you mini-van drivers:

Where you always an asshole or did you become one after you got your loser-cruiser??


Seriously you dumb asses, WTF is wrong with you people? Are you just mad at everyone else because you have to drive those stupid things or are you mad because you're too poor to afford anything else? Honestly people, every time I get cut off or see some douche driving like a tard, it's a f*cktard in a mini-van.

So, if you drive a mini-van; f*ck you.. If your significant other does; f*ck them.. If your mom does; f*ck her.. If your kid is going to drive one in the near future; a pre-emptive f*ck him/her..

Oh ya, the same goes for all you self-righteous loads in Subarus.. Fuuuuuck yooouuuuuu.......


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

:shades_smile:EXCEPT KILVINSKI...cause he's cool


----------



## vttroopah

I like this "Ask a civilian" thing. My turn.

Why do you all lie when I ask you a question?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Deuce, it appears the same holds true for the douchebags who drive a Prius. They attempt to make that pregnant rollerskate handle like an F-1 and accelerate like a '70 Cuda. I then pray that their windows are open, so I can punch my throttle and deafen them with my exhaust note as I scream by.


----------



## CJIS

Why do you all seem to call 9-1-1 when I am finally able to sit down and eat?


----------



## vttroopah

Why do you believe _everything _is a violation of the law, except when *you* are the violator.

If I stay on this this thread, I'll out-post Harry by days end.


----------



## SinePari

Seriously. Do you honestly think that I can't see you putting on your seatbelt AFTER I've stopped you???


----------



## GARDA

vttroopah said:


> Why do you believe _everything _is a violation of the law, except when *you* are the violator.
> 
> If I stay on this this thread, I'll out-post Harry by days end.


Along those same lines *vttroopah*...

***Parents, who will never believe that their kids are responsible for any wrongdoing, no matter how red-handed their offspring were caught in the act...

***Neighbors, who often complain about speeding cars in the neighborhood, but when they are guilty of same act exempt...

***Joe-Bag-O-Doughnuts, who feels entitled to pass judgement on our noble profession, without having ever done our job, never mind possessing enough testicular fortitude to serve in our boots for even just one day...

***So-Called-Friends and Extended Family Members, who only happen to get-in-touch with us after their almost always deserved roadside encounter with one of our law enforcement brethren...

*(Sound of me decompressing...)*


----------



## Tango_Sierra

I have sooo many questions to ask....I need time to think, LMAO


----------



## SinePari

Why answer a question with, "not that I'm aware of," when you know damn well that you're guilty of the friggin' question posed.


----------



## k12kop

Speaking of pants, why do you always wear your brothers/cousins pants? Don't you think he'll be looking for that knife, gun and dope?


----------



## jedediah1

once you've eliminated all police funding, will you just call the ghostbusters?

now that you've driven past the roadblock, under false pretenses, what goes through your mind when you turn around and pass by me again (this time, with a smile on my face)? i did try to warn you about the giant hole in the road after all

how much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

did it ever occur to you to change the batteries in your CO/smoke detector, per the manuals instructions, instead of hearing a 'strange beeping sound every minute, that just has me worried, because i've never heard it before'?


----------



## Tuna

Why do you always demand I read you your Miranda Rights and "what's your PC" even when I caught you red handed. I'm not questioning you about the crime, I'm just asking your name and address. It seems like we have more and more lawyers commiting crimes.:stomp:


----------



## sdb29

When I'm cruising up behind you with lights/siren on, why do you pul over to the left?

When you're at the drive through, why do you wait until you've got your order in your car until you start digging through your purse to get your money out?

Why do you think I know what happened on Jones St the other night, and why are you bothering me with it while I try to eat?

Why do you think I'm going to arrest little Johnny if he keeps refusing to eat his broccoli?

Why do you build roadside shrines where your loved one was killed? You know, that spot where they spent the last few minutes of their lives in extreme pain, and fearful about facing eternity? Why would anyone want to remember that?


----------



## Inspector

Why do you always ask me about your 8-year old parking ticket when I'm just trying to enjoy the party?

Why do you always ask me if I know what happened the other night down the block from your house when I don't give a f.... because was on vacation and you live in another state?

Why do you point at me and tell little kids I'll take them away if they don't eat their dinner?

Why don't you know open beer bottles will spill as you kick them under the seat?

Why do you think I make too much money when I work twice the hours you do for half your pay?

Why don't you know I pay taxes too?

Why don't you ever drink three beers?

If I'm so dumb why is it I'm locking you up?

If you're going to take me to court why is it your name is on the line labelled "defendent?' 

Why, after I put on the cuffs, place you in the cruiser, book you and place you in a cell, do you ask me if you're under arrest? 

Why, when you see me blocking a street and see the flames and smoke pouring from a triple-decker, do you ask me if there's a fire?

Yes Mr. and Mrs. civilian, either you're really dumb or you think I am really smart.


----------



## LGriffin

USMCMP5811 said:


> Why must you insist on wearing pants that are 7 sizes too big and then hold them up with a belt at your thighs? How about buy a pair that fits and use the belt to hold them up at your waist like they were intended for?


No way! I fully support peoples free expression to advise you up front that they're crazy or stupid. I love when they're under ass belt fails on a foot pursuit and they hog-tie themselves, it's hilarious. Even funnier when they they ask you to hold their pants up as you escort them from booking to the cell. Nope, not in my job description. And the all time best is when you find drugs or weapons in the pocket and they say it's not their pants, of course not Jenny Craig weight loss success story...


----------



## k12kop

Why does that fact that you've been arrested before make you an expert on "you can't arrest me, I know my rights"


----------



## GeepNutt

When I pull you over for an expired reg, why do you insist on telling me the registry doesn't send out notifications for registration renewals anymore? 

Why do I always stop you when you are on your way to NAPA to get that replacement bulb for your headlight?

Why do you keep telling me you were just talking when I find you behind the local elementary school at 2AM stuffing your business back into your pants while your girlfriend's underwear is stuffed between the seats?

Why do Budweiser, Coors and other distilled beverage makers continue to make huge profits when everyone only has a couple of beers?


----------



## m3cop

hhhhmmm...as a mini van owner and a former Subaru owner I'd like t say f*ck you too :teeth_smile:!!!! I am pretty sure it is the driver not the vehicle but I could be wrong...just saying since I have no driving record even before I became a PO and the only freaking accident I have been in was a douchbag with a truck who hit me...again just saying!!!:smug:



Deuce said:


> I thought turn-about would be fair play for once..
> 
> My question is directed at all you mini-van drivers:
> Where you always an asshole or did you become one after you got your loser-cruiser??
> So, if you drive a mini-van; f*ck you..
> Oh ya, the same goes for all you self-righteous loads in Subarus.. Fuuuuuck yooouuuuuu.......


Ok...now to my question...dear civilian when I approach your vehicle on a car stop and you call me SIR repeatedly even after you hear my voice, see my face, and after I correct your sorry ass why do you really not think I am going to give you the biggest ticket possible???? I don't look like a dude, smell like a dude, or talk like a dude so WTF... I know you are just trying to piss me off and it works...but you are the douchbag that is going to pay not me :stomp:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

m3cop said:


> hhhhmmm...as a mini van owner and a former Subaru owner I'd like t say f*ck you too :teeth_smile:!!!! I am pretty sure it is the driver not the vehicle but I could be wrong...just saying since I have no driving record even before I became a PO and the only freaking accident I have been in was a douchbag with a truck who hit me...again just saying!!!:smug:
> 
> Ok...now to my question...dear civilian when I approach your vehicle on a car stop and you call me SIR repeatedly even after you hear my voice, see my face, and after I correct your sorry ass why do you really not think I am going to give you the biggest ticket possible???? *I don't look like a dude, smell like a dude, or talk like a dude so WTF... I know you are just trying to piss me off and it works...*but you are the douchbag that is going to pay not me :stomp:


 Pics please:smug:

---------- Post added at 11:47 ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 ----------



m3cop said:


> hhhhmmm...as a mini van owner and a former Subaru owner I'd like t say f*ck you too :teeth_smile:!!!! I am pretty sure it is the driver not the vehicle but I could be wrong...just saying since I have no driving record even before I became a PO and the only freaking accident I have been in was a douchbag with a truck who hit me...again just saying!!!:smug:
> 
> Ok...now to my question...dear civilian when I approach your vehicle on a car stop and you call me SIR repeatedly even after you hear my voice, see my face, and after I correct your sorry ass why do you really not think I am going to give you the biggest ticket possible???? *I don't look like a dude, smell like a dude, or talk like a dude so WTF... I know you are just trying to piss me off and it works...*but you are the douchbag that is going to pay not me :stomp:


Pics please:smug:


----------



## m3cop

hmmm....so now I have to prove it....let me just check with hubby first cause 263FPD might nowt like me sending other people my photos lol!:teeth_smile:


justanotherparatrooper said:


> Pics please:smug:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 ----------
> 
> 
> Pics please:smug:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Never mind 
LMAO


----------



## vttroopah

Wow this Ask a civilian thread is spreading faster than HIV and disability combined!





I will now go back to my dirty hole.


----------



## Deuce

m3cop said:


> hhhhmmm...as a mini van owner and a former Subaru owner I'd like t say f*ck you too :teeth_smile:!!!! I am pretty sure it is the driver not the vehicle but I could be wrong...just saying since I have no driving record even before I became a PO and the only freaking accident I have been in was a douchbag with a truck who hit me...again just saying!!!


Yes, it is the driver, but the mv turns them into an instant asshole; just add water..

So you're a double looza huh? No wonder everyone calls you sir..

What?? Prove me wrong, post some pics!

nya nya :tongue:..


----------



## TRPDiesel

m3cop said:


> hmmm....so now I have to prove it....let me just check with hubby first cause 263FPD might nowt like me sending other people my photos lol!:teeth_smile:


Don't worry, JAP forgot that you were FPD's lady.... We already have the pics he sent us.....


----------



## m3cop

Thanks...I hope in a few weeks I will look much better!!! Half way to losing babyweight weightloss goal!!!


USMCMP5811 said:


> Don't worry M3, I can vouch for you.:shades_smile:


---------- Post added at 20:14 ---------- Previous post was at 20:12 ----------

Oh great- better be good ones or we might have a domestic a brewing~:smoke:


TRPDiesel said:


> Don't worry, JAP forgot that you were FPD's lady.... We already have the pics he sent us.....


----------



## Roy Fehler

Why do you always want to kick my ass AFTER I put the handcuffs on? Didn't you have the chance before?


----------



## LGriffin

+1 Roy, and i'll add to that:

Why do you fight in booking? Do you _really_ think you're going to get away at this point?


----------



## lpwpd722

I almost wish that we had a double thank button on some of these posts. All excellent, some just more true.

1.) Why do you insist on calling 911 to tell me your neighbors dog is barking again.
2.) Why do you insist on scaring your children with police action if they don't listen to you....geez at 4 yrs old what do you want us to do...lock them up. If you can't handle your own children maybe you shouldn't have had them. There is such a thing as birth control. I know you weren't making enough on foodstamps and afdc but after the third or fourth kid you should have the parenting thing down pat. Instead of calling the police maybe you should just make an appt w/a shrink.
3.)Why when you don't hear what you want to you threaten to have my job. 
4.)Why do you ask who is on duty...does it really matter. 
5.)And, why do you ask to speak w/the Chief for a routine matter that a po can take
care of. Or why do you come in to speak w/the Chief without an appt. How would you feel if someone came into your Dr. office and demanded to see the dr when you were already there first and had an appt.
6.)When i'm not working, i'm NOT working. Don't call me at home for advice.

:stomp:Well enough of my bitching. Thanks for the post.


----------



## TRPDiesel

Why is it that people that don't habla learn english all of a sudden when the cuffs come out?


----------



## CJIS

If I say* NO *why do you continue to aurgue with me? I don't care that you are late for a Tee off of Golf.

_I am not going to let you drive over the downed Utility Pole in the middle of the road so just let it go._


----------



## TRPDiesel

m3cop said:


> Oh great- better be good ones or we might have a domestic a brewing~:smoke:


Ha ha ha We thought so:wavespin:

Just playing.... You can put the kitchen knife back!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

TRPDiesel said:


> Why is it that people that don't habla learn english all of a sudden when the cuffs come out?


 Handcuffs...the Rosetta stone of law enforcement:shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD

LGriffin said:


> +1 Roy, and i'll add to that:
> 
> _*Why do you fight in booking? Do you really think you're going to get away at this point?*_


I will answer that. Because you can't fix "Stupid".

Or may be it is just that the prisoner likes the rough stuff.


----------



## 7costanza

Is that Lego Dominatrix?:tongue:


----------



## Lost

I understand some of you are addicted to cigarettes, but what part of smoking a butt when you're stopped did you think would help your cause? 

Why do you use cars to commit crimes with that I can pick out of a pack of 100?

Why do you call 911 and request a police presence, when you "don't want anyone to get in trouble?"

Why is the inside of your car always so messy? Do they give you a $.05 deposit back on each smoked butt?

While we are at it- how baked are you that you think I don't smell that weed? Better question, how baked are you that you think I'll buy that you didn't notice it?

What kind of impression do you think leading off our encounter with, "aren't you the one who arrested me last year" will make?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

That Lego pic is disturbing .....
...or is it more disturbing we all "thanked" it :smoke:


----------



## LGriffin

justanotherparatrooper said:


> That Lego pic is disturbing .....
> ...or is it more disturbing we all "thanked" it :smoke:


Just proves that NOTHING is sacred on MC and we are some seriously sick bastards:smoke:


----------



## sdb29

Back to the questions:

Why do you believe everything the Herald & the Globe put in their papers?

Why do you listen to Margery Eagan?

Why do you envy my benefits so much? Back in the 1990's when the economy was humming along you couldn't give people this job. You said pay's too low for you, don't like nights and weekends, you gotta be dumb to be a cop. You made your career choices. Don't blame me because Wang went belly up.

And if you hate me so much, why do you keep calling me?


----------



## SinePari

USMCMP5811 said:


> made by Chevy, Mopar, or Ford


Mexican, German, and Canadian, respectively...


----------



## Deuce

SinePari said:


> Mexican, German, and Canadian, respectively...


Jeez Sine, what do you make your kids do for fun, roll socks?


----------



## OfficerObie59

Why do you treat me like I'm your own personal police officer? Seriously, just becuase you really liked the way I handled that accident last month doesn't mean you should call my voicemail instead of 911 when you're the victim of a home invaision in progress.

How do you not know your headlight is out? 

What do you do for a living? I ask because I want to tell you how to do your job.

Really? You pay my salary? Good, I need a raise.

Why can't you ever say to me in person what you write in the Boston Herald comment section? 

Why is it that "you respect what I do" but protest that I should work for minimum wage? 

To add to that, how do you hold me to a "higher standard" when it comes to my off-duty conduct while at the same time complain that "cops are like everyone else" when it comes to my pay?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Why do you always say youre not resisting as you roll around on the ground fighting being cuffed?


----------



## vttroopah

Did you _really _think it was a good idea to "catch up" to me to let me know I'm speeding?


----------



## SinePari

Here's a novel idea, when looking to vent about something don't start the conversation with, "can I speak to whoever's in charge"? If I'm standing there because you called me, guess who's in charge? I will be more than happy to go back to the station while my Lieutenant takes all my calls.


----------



## sdb29

Why do some of you want to drive cars that look like my unmarked? The last thing I want is for somebody to think I'm a cop when I'm off the clock. Why do you want people to think you're a cop? 

and a flollowup question: What's the last thing you're going to think when some shitbird thinks you're a cop and shoots you dead?


----------



## cc3915

sdb29 said:


> What's the last thing you're going to think when some shitbird thinks you're a cop and shoots you dead?


I wish I had driven a Volkswagen?


----------



## Tuna

Why do you MORONS always have to ride 3 or 4 abreast on your 10 speeds. I mean, really, Every Sun. morning from Bedford to Wayland, This morning there were 60 of you idiots in a group on 126 in Lincoln. You didn't like my blue light, the horn or the siren, although I must admit all those middle fingers I saw in the rearview mirror made me think I did something right.:stomp:


----------



## Harley387

I have noticed the same thing about mini-vans. ESPECIALLY GREEN mini-vans. I always thought it was just me.


----------



## Cyrix142

Why do you call the police because your neighbor is up to their old games, yet when I get there you do not wish to fill out a statement or press charges because you don't want to cause trouble you just "want it to stop"? But you would file a complaint if I ever suggested you actually walk over and have a conversation with said neighbor to discuss this noise.

Why do you act so offended when I ask you how much you had to drink? It's only because you got off the interstate, forgot to stop at the off-ramp and devastated a guard rail at 3:00AM. Well that and the empty bottles in your passenger seat might of raised an eye brow. 

Why would you go into the station to file a complaint to inform the chief that I was committing a violation of your privacy by walking around the parking lot of a strip club and bar holding a flashlight..? "..Well I don't think he should be walking around the parking lot because it makes me think he is going to plant something in my car, or stir up trouble for me".

Why do you feel the need to inform me that you are going to appeal a ticket like it bothers me? I hate to let you in on a tip, but it really doesn't matter to us and in most cases it just generates more $$ in our pockets to see you sit in court and pour your heart on a traffic hearing. "Well I did not stop for the stop sign, but I think he should of given me a warning because I did not see the sign in the first place".

Do you really think I am speeding just to speed? Or maybe I might just be rushing past you to get to your house because someone is stealing all your shit and you just don't know it yet.


----------



## Inspector

Why so you drive 10 mph below the speed limit when I'm behind you?

Why do you blame me because you don't have what it takes to be a police officer?

Why blame me when I tell you your kid is at the station for being drunk and disorderly?

Why complain "you never see a cop" after you spoke at town meeting to support cutting the budget?

Why do you expect me to know that your brother-in-law used to live next door to a sergeant that works for another department after I pulled you over for 55 in a 30?

Why didn't you know it was a school zone as I stopped you pulling out after dropping off your kid?

How could I think you might be drunk when you jammed on your brakes for a green light?


----------



## Deuce

Why do you people suck.. soooo.. fucking.. much??



Seriously, I hate you, you whiney sniveling little bitches....



And why the fuck aren't you answering our questions!? I mean, what the hell, you come on here expecting your questions to be answered. Sound off bitches!


----------



## CJIS

Why do you run a red light when I am sitting across the street in my cruiser?

Why do you feel you need to pull up next to my cruiser and rev your engine at a red light?


----------



## Roy Fehler

Why, after your husband/boyfriend beats the living snot out of you, and after you call 911, get an emergency 209A order and generally cooperate with the process, you show up in court 3 months later to basically call me a liar? Like I just decided to stop at some random house and arrest the first guy I saw?


----------



## jedediah1

why did you vote for obama?

why did you vote for deval?

why did you vote for teddy for 75 years?


----------



## sdb29

So here we are in mASSachusetts, the Bluest of Blue States- the dyed in the wool Democratic State. You know, Democrats, the party that supports the working man and Organized Labor- So- If you profess to be a Democrat, why do you hate OUR union? Could it be--that you are really -----Republicans?


----------



## new guy

Why come up to me and say "officer can I ask you a question ?" You just did !!!


----------



## k12kop

I've got a question for the teenage version of the species, But first let me point out a couple of things that may make your encounters me go a little smoother for you when I need to converse with you.
1; "huh?"
Look when I ask you a question a simple yes or no will do. There is a reason I ask my questions Barney style.
2; "What are you talking about dog?" 
reread #1, Barney is your friend.
3; "Are you serious?"
Like a heart attack, look when the cuffs come out it means the conversation has ended and it's in your best interests to shut up and follow directions.
And could you please explain to me why it takes you so long to walk across the street?


----------



## kwflatbed

"And could you please explain to me why it takes you so long to walk across the street? "

Because their baggyassed pants won't let lhem move any faster !!!!!


----------



## k12kop

Why do you think I'm in a gang, yo?


----------



## SinePari

1. Why call 911 because, "there's this guy trying to run me off the road...he's gonna kill somebody!" because you cut him off first and you friggin' know it.

2. Why flag me down because, "there's these two guys selling drugs near my house," because you didn't get high enough on the first hit and now you're out of money, ho.


----------



## m3cop

Why do you keep saying you don't look like a cop" especially when I am wearing my uniform...what the frig does a cop look like then?:smoke:
edited to add- at least when it comes from old people I know it is simply code for I didn't know they made you guys in female versions!


----------



## new guy

Why are there always civilians at Dunkin Donuts ?


----------



## lpwpd722

:wavespin:Why do civilians thinks they know the laws better than the police officer.
We just found out from a lovely young man yesterday that rearended another that:
Since the other vehicle didn't have a valid inspection sticker on it, it was automatically the other vehicles fault.


----------



## GARDA

Do you understand these rights I have just read and explained to you?


----------



## 263FPD

Why is it that you morons don't pull to the right and stop or slow fown when you see/hear my lights and siren as I aproch you? And when you finally realize there is Poh-leece behind you, why are some of you idiots feel like locking up your breaks right in the middle of the road and throwing your four-ways on?

Better yet, when you see that the normal people in front of you react to my lights by pulling over and stopping, why do some of you douchebags feel the need to go around your fellow motorists and there by blocking my path?

For all you know, I am headed to your mother's house because she is going in to a cardiac arrest. Or may be it's your wife or child that was hurt in an MVA. 

Don't piss and moan when I mail you your 89/7a for a $100, you deserve it and more.


----------



## Deuce

Why do you stop in the _left_ lane??

Why do you leave your cars in the middle of the intersection, fucking up traffic, for a fender bender?

Why is it when you take a poke at me, you think it's unfair when I cave your head in?

Why do you always intiate with "Officer, can I ask you a stupid question?" When I tell you "no you may not", or give you a stupid answer, why do you act so indignant?

Why can't you shoot straight?? I mean, jeezuz, I was only *6 *feet away?!? And when you shoot at each other, wtf, dozens of rounds and no hits?? Seriously, hit the range...


----------



## SinePari

How come when I walk in to a place while on duty you're the first dink to stick his hands up and say, "I didn't do it." 

And you know goddamn well that if I ran your BOP after you say that, our printer would spontaneously combust with your numerous entries for moral turpitude and your incredulous disrespect for public safety.


----------



## grn3charlie

If you know my job so much better than I do, why aren't you doing it?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

SinePari said:


> How come when I walk in to a place while on duty you're the first dink to stick his hands up and say, "I didn't do it."
> 
> And you know goddamn well that if I ran your BOP after you say that, our printer would spontaneously combust with your numerous entries for moral turpitude and your incredulous disrespect for public safety.


Moral Turpitude?

Trooper Balbricker....?


----------



## AOfficer2009

Why must you come up to me when I have a cruiser in the middle of the road with lights on, 3 traffic barrels behind the cruiser, and police tape connecting those barrels together and ask me, "Is the road closed?" Then when I give the obvious answer you ask me to give you directions while I am trying to divert traffic around my roadblock?


----------



## 263FPD

AOfficer2009 said:


> Why must you come up to me when I have a cruiser in the middle of the road with lights on, 3 traffic barrels behind the cruiser, and police tape connecting those barrels together and ask me, "Is the road closed?" Then when I give the obvious answer you ask me to give you directions while I am trying to divert traffic around my roadblock?


You drive up to my car, you see the lights and the road flares. You see a tree down and it's blocking all but 4' of the road. You tell me that you live about a mile down that road and you are trying to go home. You ask ke if you fan drive through, and get pissed of at me when I tell you that unless you got a chainsaw to cut your way through that tree you have to find another way. You give me a vacant look when I tell to drive down one of the side streets to cut around this mess and proceed to tell me that you are unfamiliar with the area. WTF??? Didn't you just say you live a mile from here? You want directions? Well Mr. Civilian, go buy a freaking map. The side of my car says Police not Google. I am sorry if this upsets you, nut what you don't know is that your the fiftieth person that had aproached me with the same stupid questions.


----------



## cc3915

263FPD said:


> You drive up to my car, you see the lights and the road flares. You see a tree down and it's blocking all but 4' of the road. You tell me that you live about a mile down that road and you are trying to go home. You ask ke if you fan drive through, and get pissed of at me when I tell you that unless you got a chainsaw to cut your way through that tree you have to find another way. You give me a vacant look when I tell to drive down one of the side streets to cut around this mess and proceed to tell me that you are unfamiliar with the area. WTF??? Didn't you just say you live a mile from here? You want directions? Well Mr. Civilian, go buy a freaking map. The side of my car says Police not Google. I am sorry if this upsets you, nut what you don't know is that your the fiftieth person that had aproached me with the same stupid questions.


Hey, don't you know that these people "pay your salary"????


----------



## 263FPD

cc3915 said:


> Hey, don't you know that these people "pay your salary"????


True story. I stop this woman one time, and instead of her license she hands me her welfare card. She proceeds to tell me how she pays my sallary. I show her the card that she gave me and "politely" point out that it's actually me who pays HER sallary.

A complaint is made, an internal is conducted, I get "spoken" to. It was still worth it.


----------



## Usa8235

lpwpd722 said:


> :wavespin:Why do civilians thinks they know the laws better than the police officer.
> We just found out from a lovely young man yesterday that rearended another that:
> Since the other vehicle didn't have a valid inspection sticker on it, it was automatically the other vehicles fault.


 !!! 
i must insure this dope--i do auto accident claims and it never ceases to amaze me the bullshit stories i get as to why they are not at fault--and i have been told this line too...ha~!!:wavespin:

---------- Post added at 12:26 ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 ----------



lpwpd722 said:


> :wavespin:Why do civilians thinks they know the laws better than the police officer.
> We just found out from a lovely young man yesterday that rearended another that:
> Since the other vehicle didn't have a valid inspection sticker on it, it was automatically the other vehicles fault.





Usa8235 said:


> !!!
> i must insure this dope--i do auto accident claims and it never ceases to amaze me the bullshit stories i get as to why they are not at fault--and i have been told this line too...ha~!!:wavespin:


my other favorite constant is "but they hit me"...ok, just cause they hit you DOES NOT mean they are at fault..even occur to ya that you caused this mess.

AND..."the police officer didn't give the other party a ticket and they should have" really!!!

I try to help you guys/gals out by telling clients, when they are calling me from the scene that ..unless the officer witnesses the accident, how are they supposed to issue a ticket? (cause you say so?) 
I also tell them NOT to call the PD, unless there is bodily injury or the person is giving them a hard time...blows my mind that most people think they have to call the PD for every accident...a friggin fender bender...pull over to the side of the road OUT OF THE WAY and exchaneg info...why is this so hard?....crap now i am on a rant:stomp:


----------



## GeepNutt

After catching up with this thread here are a few more.

When I ask you what happened tonight why are you compelled to give me all the details in chronological order from the day Christ was born?

Which part of "Left Lane Must Turn Left" didn't you understand?

If you are sure I've heard this excuse 1000 times why do you persist in completing your version?

Why do you act surprised when I stop you for 20 MPH over the posted limit?


----------



## vtdeputy

WHY DO YOU ALWAYS BLAME ME FOR YOURE DOUCHE-BAGGERY???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Tuna

263FPD said:


> True story. I stop this woman one time, and instead of her license she hands me her welfare card. She proceeds to tell me how she pays my sallary. I show her the card that she gave me and "politely" point out that it's actually me who pays HER sallary.
> 
> A complaint is made, an internal is conducted, I get "spoken" to. It was still worth it.


I had a Drunk Dipshit woman at Salsbury State reservation tell me she paid my salary when I intervened in a domestic. I said " If that's the case I want a raise" It escalated to a PC. I was spoken to the following day. Yawn!!!!


----------



## sdb29

Or my favorite at an intersection with a stop sign CRASH

"He was speeding down the road and I pulled out and he hit me."

OK- You stopped at the stop sign, saw the other guy coming, formed an opinion that he was going too fast, and you still pulled out in front of him? Is that what you're telling me?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

vtdeputy said:


> WHY DO YOU ALWAYS BLAME ME FOR YOURE DOUCHE-BAGGERY???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


YOU seem ALITTLE stressed, print this out and excersise Mary and her four friends


----------



## DEI8

Why the hell would you stop in the travel lane and ask for directions to the Feast when its only one block away, while I have four shit heads of the car.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

DEI8 said:


> Why the hell would you stop in the travel lane and ask for directions to the Feast when its only one block away, while I have four shit heads of the car.


 because theyre RETARDED


----------



## Usa8235

I just had the MOST ARROGANT DOCTOR (yeah, i know you are surprised!) call me to report a single vehicle collision/total where he is demanding that I make Travelers do a "Forensic Analysis" (!!! dude watches too much CSI) or he will pull all his insurance and put it in Liberty Mutual (the wallmart of insurance companies!) seems his wife was driving on the Maine Interstate and for some unknown reason the car "just felt like it was going on ice" and it went across all 4 lanes and hit the guard rail...but there is NO WAY his wife was at fault--it HAD to be the car. !!!! in all my years, i have NEVER heard a man say his wife could not be at fault in an accident...i was /am speechless ...thanks to Toyota we now have the lastest excuse that the accident is not their fault--its the cars fault!!!!!!!! i can just imagine Travelers response when i ask them to do a $1000. Forensic Analysis (my selective hearing will do me well now!) Happy Monday everyone:wavespin:


----------



## vtdeputy

Even after working 80 hours last week and 16 today, that made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside....just say'n :shades_smile:



justanotherparatrooper said:


> YOU seem ALITTLE stressed, print this out and excersise Mary and her four friends


---------- Post added at 21:24 ---------- Previous post was at 21:18 ----------

Why is it you believe you can drive in another state and can drive as fast and aggressively as you want? Aren't the signs the same in your state? So can you politely explain why you shouldn't be getting arrested for driving 88 in a 50?


----------



## Hush

Every time I scroll down this page, I have to stop and scroll back up to take one more look at that picture!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Glad I can help:shades_smile:


----------



## SinePari

"I'm not from here," is NOT an excuse to NOT read the same f-ing signs that are written in the same f-ing language.


----------



## Usa8235

mtc said:


> Well... was it a Toyota?
> 
> (he might have been too busy being too important to have the recall work done)


 !!! 
was an Acura..there is nothing on record about these having issues:timebomb:


----------



## uspresident1

Why should the warrant be in Spanish?


----------



## 263FPD

uspresident1 said:


> Why should the warrant be in Spanish?


So that the last person apointed to the US Supreme Court Could read it in her native language?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Why do you insist on being a street lawyer for your homie while he is being arrested.Youre not a lawer and should probably stfu when told to do so an LEAVE but no you have to show how smart you are while completely forgetting those outstanding warrants and the dope in your pocket:redcarded:


----------



## Deuce

Over a grand in your pocket but you got no job, live in section 8 and I'm paying for your existence cuz you're on welfare.. Stop telling me the money is for your rent.. Bitch, can't you find another reason, that one is sooo played out....


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> Seriously you dumb asses, WTF is wrong with you people? Are you just mad at everyone else because you have to drive those stupid things or are you mad because you're too poor to afford anything else? Honestly people, every time I get cut off or see some douche driving like a tard, it's a f*cktard in a mini-van.
> 
> So, if you drive a mini-van; f*ck you.. If your significant other does; f*ck them.. If your mom does; f*ck her.. If your kid is going to drive one in the near future; a pre-emptive f*ck him/her..
> 
> Oh ya, the same goes for all you self-righteous loads in Subarus.. Fuuuuuck yooouuuuuu.......


I've noticed that most of the losers you describe above, the ones who drive like morons in their Minivans, are usually FAT AS HELL. They're almost always seriously obese. My guess is the reason that mini-vans usually go so slowly is because the person driving is 4-8 times the normal weight for a human. That explains a lot.

As for the Suburu drivers? I never noticed that they're self-righteous, but I have noticed that a lot of them are tough womYn, if you know what I mean.

Me? I drive a Jeepy. So it's all good and I'll never piss you off, I promise!


----------



## Tuna

Operator; "Officer, my car couldn't make those skidmarks. It's a BMW and the tires can't brake free". 
Officer; " You know the difference between a BMW and a Porcupine". " On a Porcupine the Pricks are on the outside".:nerd:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

For fucks sake PUT ON YOUR PANTS....you KNOW the cops are coming cause your baby mama just called em INFRONT of you!If my house was onfire Id put on my pants and if I knew I was having company (invited or not) Id put on my pants...Do you just get off doing the frog walk in your oversized nasty looking boxers?WTF:stomp:


----------



## Deuce

Jeepy said:


> Me? I drive a Jeepy. So it's all good and I'll never piss you off, I promise!


Now why did that just give me a tingly feelin'?


----------



## Goose

justanotherparatrooper said:


> For fucks sake PUT ON YOUR PANTS....you KNOW the cops are coming cause your baby mama just called em INFRONT of you!If my house was onfire Id put on my pants and if I knew I was having company (invited or not) Id put on my pants...Do you just get off doing the frog walk in your oversized nasty looking boxers?WTF:stomp:


They've got to practice their strut that they have to use when they 'wear' their pants to keep them up. After all, they would find it embarrassing if their pants were to fall down...while the rest of the normal public would be embarrassed just dressing like that!


----------



## fra444

My question,

If your going to bitch about prostitution why the hell do you think you have the right to complain about the police department making arrests to deter the criminals?!?! There was no violation of civil rights, THEY FUCKED UP AND GOT LOCKED UP FOR IT!!!!!

Sorry I twitched. The question to you civilians is, why do you ask things of Law Enforcement then complain when they do it????


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> Now why did that just give me a tingly feelin'?


I'm glad to know I've still got it, even at my age. Even over the Internet. . . . um, actually . . . . probably because of it.


----------



## DEI8

Why in the hell would you drive like a total ass straight to your house and park in your driveway, then flee on foot into the woods. Then start screaming and crying like a girl that you surender cause you are stuck in the briars.

Nice job leaving all the stolen property in the back seat, and then sqeeling that your buddy stole of it and he ran into the woods that way!! 

Oh by the way it was awefully nice of you to give us his full name and where he lives also. You must be at the top of his BFF list.


Can't make that shit up!!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

DEI8 said:


> Why in the hell would you drive like a total ass straight to your house and park in your driveway, then flee on foot into the woods. Then start screaming and crying like a girl that you surender cause you are stuck in the briars.
> 
> Nice job leaving all the stolen property in the back seat, and then sqeeling that your buddy stole of it and he ran into the woods that way!!
> 
> Oh by the way it was awefully nice of you to give us his full name and where he lives also. You must be at the top of his BFF list.
> 
> Can't make that shit up!!!!!


Didnt happen to find my gps or camera in there?nope didnt think so:banghead:


----------



## DEI8

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Didnt happen to find my gps or camera in there?nope didnt think so:banghead:


If it was stolen last night PM me and I will give you the info, there were a few GPS's and cd players, RADAR detectors, a ton of change and even a car safe still attached to the plastic from the trunk.

If I remember correctly you posted it was stolen a week or so ago.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Yeah it was almost two weeks ago 
I hate thieves , I hope he got good and torn up from the briars


----------



## DEI8

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Yeah it was almost two weeks ago
> I hate thieves , I hope he got good and torn up from the briars


Oh yah, good and tuned up, I mean torn up.


----------



## vtdeputy

Why is it you think you're not gonna get a ticket if you tell me you have no money, your vehicle is not registered, and you have no insurance? Seriously?!

Why is it you think it's not wrong to do, if you've never been told it's wrong, and i happen to be the one telling you it is? (ie. stop a douche for no mud flaps, no fender extenders, no front plate, tinted windows, loud exhaust....) But officer nobody else has ever bothered me! AND?!?!?!?!?! IT IS STILL WRONG!!!!!:stomp:


----------



## BRION24

Why does it seem like a good idea to pull into my detail setup to ask me fucking directions.!:stomp:


----------



## BRION24

mtc said:


> No shit huh? Can't they see you're busy working on your computer??!!!:wink_smile:


Exactly, can't they let me finish my post first!


----------



## Johnny Law

BRION24 said:


> Why does it seem like a good idea to pull into my detail setup to ask me fucking directions.!:stomp:


Because when you wear your summer cover it makes you look like a big ole' cuddly Smokey bear


----------



## Ranger83

Jeepy said:


> //As for the Suburu drivers? I never noticed that they're self-righteous, but I have noticed that a lot of them are tough womYn, if you know what I mean.//


I didn't buy an STI because it seems like they come with a blue-on-blue Crown Vic behind them as standard equipment....


----------



## LGriffin

WHY does it take you so long to provide an explanation of how you effed up?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

How come you work so hard at being retarded?


----------



## SinePari

Ranger83 said:


> I didn't buy an STI because it seems like they come with a blue-on-blue Crown Vic behind them as standard equipment....


That's actually one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. RLTW


----------



## SPQR

Why is it that when I stop you for 60 in a 25 you tell me you NEVER drive like this. Apparently the ONE time you do, I pull you over....even though I've seen you around town driving like a Dbag when I'm not on duty. Just a reminder to the public...there are ALWAYS eyes on you!


----------



## GD

BRION24 said:


> Why does it seem like a good idea to pull into my detail setup to ask me fucking directions.!:stomp:


While holding up a line of traffic on a Main street............lol.:banghead:

---------- Post added at 13:24 ---------- Previous post was at 13:16 ----------



263FPD said:


> I will answer that. Because you can't fix "Stupid".
> 
> Or may be it is just that the prisoner likes the rough stuff.


But it is always fun trying.........a little capstun add some taser:smug:


----------



## Usa8235

mtc said:


> March 2003 - Idiot broad blows a stop sign and attempts to take a left in front of me. She fails miserably and I roll her brand new Mazda MPV right down the road she was trying to get to. :smoke:
> 
> Well Officer Friendly of the local PD writes a beautiful and detailed report, fantastic diagram, but no citation. NOBODY witnessed her blow the stop sign. OK, got that one, but really? She took an unsafe left turn. "Nope, I write the crash report and let the insurance companies figure it out."
> 
> FIREMANS FUND Insurance's excuse for trying to assign 51% blame on me?
> 
> *"Well the officer didn't give our insured a citation, so you must have been going too fast LIKE OUR INSURED SAID." *
> 
> The dipshits on the roads aren't the ONLY ones with their heads up their asses!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:01 ---------- Previous post was at 16:58 ----------
> 
> LMAO !! I put it out right on the air while they're on the phone " Crash at XYZ/ABC - no injuries, minor property damage only, they just don't know how to exchange information"
> 
> Then I advise the caller this usually means tickets for all !! :tounge_smile:


i just read this all these months later(apologies..never saw it prior) so, did Firemans' Fund end up keeping the 51% fault bullshit decision? Complete crap if so (am hoping the decision was reversed) ...just out of curiosity, did you have a stop sign or other traffic control too? If you ever get that 51% crap you can fight it..even if you don't budge the insurance company you appeal the surcharge and go to the hearing--they are WAY more consumer oriented than the insurance companies, who only see black and white...have seen alot of bad decisions thrown out by the board of appeals


----------



## Usa8235

Good job mtc ..(they should have taken a look at the damages before they tried to sleeze out of it, giving you unnecessary aggravation) i can just imagine what her crash report said..people lie like a rug


----------



## grn3charlie

Usa8235 said:


> Good job mtc ..(they should have taken a look at the damages before they tried to sleeze out of it, giving you unnecessary aggravation) i can just imagine what her crash report said..people lie like a rug


Hate to pee in your cheerios but every interaction I have had with Ins. Co.'s has involved them trying to sleeze out. However, I'll only talk about my first (which taught me all I needed to know) at 17 0r 18 yoa.

Snowy night driving parents car around curve. Opposite car crosses double yellow line knocks me into bushes. Unlicensed operator driving gf's (pass) mother's car. We call police. They call his dad. He gets there before police and hurries them out of there. We file report. case assigned to ins rep who immediately goes on 2 week vaca and no one can help me. Rep comes back from vaca, in and out sick but in between tells me that the other party is also insured with them and they cannot determine who is at fault so I'm out of luck. Just so happens, I worked around corner from Ins Co, so I camped out in their office. Called incessantly. Finally, someone takes pity on me, shows me the other operators report. He didn't even fill it out. Was RO's husband who was not even there claiming 50-50. Well I point out to the rep (not assigned) the pics how that was impossible. He tells me what forms need to be filled out. Next thing you know, check. No surcharge on me. Done!

Decades later had this happened, I would have handled it a whole lot differently as you can imagine.

This is how I see insurance. Necessary evil. Pay premiums through the nose. Many years no need for any claims. Put a legitimate claim in. Given lowest of the lowball estimates. Receive settlement minus the "hold back fees" "go to hell fees" "yadda yaddaa yadda" fees. And what happens next year? Yup SURCHARGES and more SURCHARGES until the Ins. Co gets back all of THEIR money.

I don't mean to insult you because you seem polite and truly believe in what you are doing and I'm sorry to take the scenic route to I hate Ins. Co.s and buy policies because I have to.


----------



## Usa8235

I dislike insurance companies too--you are not insulting me at all...there are days i ask myself why i do this job. I am an agent so I represent several different insurance companies...some are outstanding with how they handle their claims and some suck. I am totally for my insureds, not the company at all. The good companies back their insureds up and..this is why you remain their customer. The suck ones look for a way to get out of paying. Insurance is totally a necessary EVIL...and you are right, you pay and pay and pay and hope you never have to use it, cause even if it isn't your fault, you get snapped in the ass. I have dealt with alot of bad claim reps over the years---similar to what you are talking about. You have to be pushy and if you don't like what they tell you, go to the supervisor or above if you have to. You have to be a pain in the ass to get the right treatment and that is just not right....:stomp:..so now ya got me started!!!! i have been doing this a really long time and know how to deal with those *)[email protected]#&! and am about helping so....ifn anyone has trouble...just let me know, i am more than happy to help get what you should out of a claim situation


----------



## grn3charlie

Holy firestorm Batman. Glad you're on the same side of the street


----------



## Usa8235

Arbella is outstanding...i hope i am not jinxing myself here, but...i have NEVER had a problem with them. I have even had people call me up to say how happy they were with their claim handling..love them


----------



## Deuce

Why do you dumbass joggers insist on running in the narrow ass roads, in the slush and in MY lane? I swear to God I'm going to smash the next heart healthy asshole giving me a dirty look like I'M wrong for driving in MY lane. You f-ing shitbag I'm gonna run your stupid ass over, back over you, jump out of my vehicle and BEAT YOUR HEAD IN UNTIL IT I'M TOO TIRED TO SWING..


----------



## jettsixx

I would never deal with Arbella again, several years ago they sent me a letter to tell me they were sorry to hear of my accident. The problem was I was not in an accident, so I called them to question it. They told me that it was reported that my vehicle rearended another veh at an intersection and a small child was injured. They would not tell me any info on the other veh. They did however tell me the police and fire were there. I called a friend of mine that worked as a dispatcher in the town and had him check the log for the date, nothing. I then called Arbella back and the told me that the police and fire were not there and the other veh was a dodge durango. I got no further info except that I could appeal the surcharge so I did. The Arbell rep showed up at the hearing with me and the registry. He told me to just admit to the accident so we could all go home. Ya that didnt happen, I showed pics of my ranger that had no damage, (this intersection is on a hill, I wouldnt have had a grille left). Eventually the registry agreed with me and dismissed it. I dropped Arbella the next day and went with Liberty Mutual and never had another issue. Plus they give an 8% discount for MPA members.


----------



## Usa8235

me too

---------- Post added at 09:30 ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 ----------



jettsixx said:


> I would never deal with Arbella again, several years ago they sent me a letter to tell me they were sorry to hear of my accident. The problem was I was not in an accident, so I called them to question it. They told me that it was reported that my vehicle rearended another veh at an intersection and a small child was injured. They would not tell me any info on the other veh. They did however tell me the police and fire were there. I called a friend of mine that worked as a dispatcher in the town and had him check the log for the date, nothing. I then called Arbella back and the told me that the police and fire were not there and the other veh was a dodge durango. I got no further info except that I could appeal the surcharge so I did. The Arbell rep showed up at the hearing with me and the registry. He told me to just admit to the accident so we could all go home. Ya that didnt happen, I showed pics of my ranger that had no damage, (this intersection is on a hill, I wouldnt have had a grille left). Eventually the registry agreed with me and dismissed it. I dropped Arbella the next day and went with Liberty Mutual and never had another issue. Plus they give an 8% discount for MPA members.


wow...sorry to hear about that ridiculous mess of events. Never should have gone that far. Usually, they will back up their insureds' story and put the burden of proof on the other party to prove it...they do a taped statement from you and use that to fight the other partys' statement..they should have gone out to look at your car to verify damage. I have found that when a claim goes bad, it goes bad big time...kind of like a cluster ^*$_...i would have dropped them too . Any company at any give time can be a ballbuster...this was ridiculous tho.


----------



## Goose

Contrary to what others have posted, I have had nothing but issues with Liberty Mutual. The appraiser decided to not cover damage on the side of my bumper when I did the right thing and pointed out that damage on the FRONT of my bumper was already there. I took my car back (since I needed it) and had to jump through hoops to have a drive-up supplemental appraisal done and get a check for the damage - of course, they took their 'betterment' fee out of the first repair when all the damage that they were fixing was from the accident in question where I was sideswiped. They also refused to cover the cost of a rental car for me when it was their mistake, as they felt I should be out the $$ on my own for not having my car when it was their screw-up.

I will however say that the insurance surcharge appeal hearings are a wonderful thing if you have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Caribou

Why do yo insist on asking me what I enforce when I'm having lunch inside a restaurant, I have a right to some peace and quiet mid-shift...


----------



## csauce777

Caribou said:


> Why do yo insist on asking me what I enforce when I'm having lunch inside a restaurant, I have a right to some peace and quiet mid-shift...


You have a right to that up there? Interesting. Maybe try wearing something to cover your uniform shirt so those evil citizens curious about what an "enforcement officer," enforces, will be unable to distinguish you from the rest of the people dining?


----------



## CJIS

Why do you park a car in the street when there is a big snow storm?


----------



## BRION24

Why is it that I am blocking the right travel lane with every light in my cruiser activated and I can be seen from about a mile away, but you wait until the last second to change lanes. And because of your stupidity and last second decision you cause the vehicle that is directly behind you to have to swerve to avoid rear-ending me. 

Also you can thank the Construction crew that I am trying to protect, because they are the only reason I am not pulling you over and writing you for everything I could possibly find.:stomp:


----------



## Usa8235

Caribou said:


> Why do yo insist on asking me what I enforce when I'm having lunch inside a restaurant, I have a right to some peace and quiet mid-shift...


from what i have heard over the years...you can't eat in public, period...it just invites bullshit from tom ,dick and harry...who feel the need to tell you about the ticket they got 10 years ago, the way they were done bad, etc etc ... actually i think you are lucky to even sit in a restaurant...this is usually the cue that as soon as you sit down, THE CALL comes in and you get up and bolt...and yes, this is when you have called for an out of service... when you retire you can enjoy a nice, quiet meal!!!


----------



## Ranger83

Caribou said:


> Why do yo insist on asking me what I enforce when I'm having lunch inside a restaurant, I have a right to some peace and quiet mid-shift...


Maybe you are going to too good a restaurant?

Try someplace where most of the clientele avoids direct eye contact.


----------



## LGriffin

​


----------



## CJIS

What made you think it was a good idea to have sex in your car while parked under a street light in a church parking lot well in view of the road?

Then you act shocked when I knock on your window with my flashlight as if to say how did you find us.


----------



## 47turksinajar

mtc said:


> That wasn't a dark blue Chevy Malibu was it?


did they catch you again? :tounge_smile:


----------



## TopCop24

CJIS said:


> What made you think it was a good idea to have sex in your car while parked under a street light in a church parking lot well in view of the road?
> 
> Then you act shocked when I knock on your window with my flashlight as if to say how did you find us.


Was the girl hot atleast?


----------



## Tuna

Why did you start out our conversation with "What The Fuck Is Your Problem"? I already knew you were a troubled person and was there to try to help you. Now you have been cited and I have to call your parole officer. Sex offenders aren't well received in the State Parks and all I was going to do is move you along. But NO you had to go Gorilla. Idiot.


----------



## niteowl1970

Tuna said:


> Why did you start out our conversation with "What The Fuck Is Your Problem"?


I've seen it many times. some people think EP are security guards. They get a reality check real fast.


----------



## Tuna

niteowl1970 said:


> I've seen it many times. some people think EP are security guards. They get a reality check real fast.


Faster than this asshole could comprehend.


----------



## 47turksinajar

mtc said:


> Kiddo and princess = 11 monthaversary today....


I hope yours is the princess! haha :wink_smile:


----------



## Deuce

Why is it you complain when I stop you and don't let you explain your stupid driving?

Why is it when I do let you explain, you complain when I have a response? Yes, sometimes my responses are, considered by some sarcastic, but you brought it on...

Seriously, I hate you people.. If I listened to the voices in my head, there'd be a lot less of you dumb asses wasting my air......


----------



## Deuce

mtc said:


> Deuce I find it incomprehensible that you'd be sarcastic to a nitwit! :shades_smile:


I know, right?!?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

LMAO DEuce


----------



## Deuce

We travel the same road every day..
Every day we sit at the interesection..
We know the right lane is going to end on the other side of the intersection..
We see the cars parked on the side of the road, just after the lane ends..
We see this from 200' away..

And yet, every fucking day you dumb motherfuckers race up on my right side and try to squeeze in in front of me..

And then you dare get indignant when I refuse to jam on my brakes to let you in????

You goddamned bunchanumbnuts! Go F yourselves!! And yes, I do get giddy with laughter when you almost eat a parked car's bumper. The look on your stupid mugs is priceless....

Seriously, I hate you all....


----------



## Hush

Sounds like Memorial Drive Westbound, after Harvard Sq?


----------



## Deuce

Nope..


----------



## jettsixx

Deuce said:


> And then you dare get indignant when I refuse to jam on my brakes to let you in????


Just be careful Duece, if they do manage to get in front of you and slam their brakes on, you may be told that you could have stopped to let them in, in the first place....ya I'm still bitter from last summer. :stomp:


----------



## Deuce

jettsixx said:


> Just be careful Duece, if they do manage to get in front of you and slam their brakes on, you may be told that you could have stopped to let them in, in the first place


You're kind of talking about two different things here. First, I'm not obligated to alter my travel speed to let someone in to my travel lane. I have the right of way. Want to merge? Do it when it's safe and reasonable, not because you want to be in front. Second, if they manage to get in front and slam on their brakes causing an accident, they can be charged with OTE or a simple city ordinance. Depends how the responding cop articulates it. I've responded to a similar scenario and charged OTE against the douche that brake jobbed another car. It flew..

So just because I _could have_, does not mean I _have to_. One is dictated by laws, the other on social norms. And since I hate everyone out there, my social norms tell me; fuck em all... And the laws tell em they are at fault...


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> We travel the same road every day..
> Every day we sit at the interesection..
> We know the right lane is going to end on the other side of the intersection..
> We see the cars parked on the side of the road, just after the lane ends..
> We see this from 200' away..
> 
> And yet, every fucking day you dumb motherfuckers race up on my right side and try to squeeze in in front of me..
> 
> And then you dare get indignant when I refuse to jam on my brakes to let you in????
> 
> You goddamned bunchanumbnuts! Go F yourselves!! And yes, I do get giddy with laughter when you almost eat a parked car's bumper. The look on your stupid mugs is priceless....
> 
> Seriously, I hate you all....


I like it when they try to bully their way in. I'm driving a 16 year-old Jeep, and you're driving a brand-new Lexus....I wonder who's going to blink first?


----------



## Sam1974

Worcester SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## jettsixx

Duece, had that exact scenerio happen to me last summer, kid in a pick up traveling in the BDL refusing to yield right of way, cars in center and left lane. Dumbass in the pick up then takes his camera out and starts taking pics of me and my vehicle. long story short i figure this guy is a little weird and figure ok you want the lane that bad take it. He gets in front of me we start to move with the flow of traffic and bam he slams on the breaks. Then he tells the trooper that I tried to run him off the road. I explain what really happened yet I was at fault due to rear end collision. Still waiting for the appeal with insurance co. and yes I was told that I should have let him in earlier and the trooper wasnt sure which one of our stories was the truth. (that pissed me off more than anything else).


----------



## Cyrix142

Why would you call up and ask that an officer goes to your house and upon arrival ask the officer to give you the gps coordinates to your home..


----------



## Usa8235

along this line...i used to drive home every day through Cleveland Circle, which is HELL...you have bascially three lanes that need to merge into 1 (or 2 depending on how you drive) since i go that route every day, i know which lane to get into to make the transition smooth...so this twit tries to cut me off, i don't let her and she stays up my ass blah blah blah....am home and get a call from hubby, who unfortunatley was stuck inside dispatching that day...seems the car i wouldn't let cut me off happened to contain a Captains' wife, who called her husband, they ran my plate and...hubby got an ear full about what a bag a douche she drives like...when i see her at functions i still want to slap her cry baby self


----------



## GARDA

Bump...


----------



## k12kop

And pull up your pants fool!


----------

